# Post Some Of Your Favorite Oldies



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 1, 2022)

These first two were the first songs I heard when my uncle was playing his 78s. I was about 4 years old and that's when I fell in love with music. I remember being so excited.











@Pecos @dseag2 @palides2021 @Pinky @Paco Dennis


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## oldman (Aug 1, 2022)

Been There said:


>


This man was my dad’s favorite country singer. He thought he could sing like Hank. He was better after a few beers.


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Jackie23 (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Jackie23 (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Pepper (Aug 1, 2022)

Soldier Boy




Will You Still Love Me Tomorrow


----------



## oldman (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## oldman (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## oldman (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## oldman (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## win231 (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 1, 2022)

The very oldest fave song of mine was the Poem Trees by Joyce (male) Kilmer..  which was put to music by Oscar Rasbach in 1922 .. and sung by many people back in the day including Mario Lanza...

I just adore this song, ..and this version by the Platters in the 60's


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 1, 2022)

This one among many others is a favourite from my childhood. Born into a Scottish/irish family, there was parties all the time at some realtives house .. and we Celts love to sing  sad songs when they've had a skinful of beer...  and this is one that was sung often..


----------



## timoc (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Patek24 (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 1, 2022)

Lewkat said:


>


I remember when I had to learn this for organ. I still have the sheet music. Boy...what a piece!  @win231 @palides2021 @Pecos


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 1, 2022)

*Love* this... one of my all time favorites. It's on my Favorite Oldies playlist which I play often while I'm doing chores. Love the leader's voice.






@Pecos @Pinky @dseag2 @Bretrick


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 1, 2022)

I've always loved America's sound with their pretty harmonies and guitars. I have the album this is on and it's my favorite cut. I'll never forget a priest named Father Peter Meduri (sp?) would analyze the words of modern (then) songs and he did this one.






@Pecos @Pinky @Bretrick @dseag2 @Paco Dennis @dobielvr


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 1, 2022)

oldman said:


> This man was my dad’s favorite country singer. He thought he could sing like Hank. He was better after a few beers.



Best song Jr. cut.


----------



## Patricia (Aug 1, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> This one among many others is a favourite from my childhood. Born into a Scottish/irish family, there was parties all the time at some realtives house .. and we Celts love to sing  sad songs when they've had a skinful of beer...  and this is one that was sung often..


I remember the song.


----------



## Patricia (Aug 1, 2022)

oldman said:


> This man was my dad’s favorite country singer. He thought he could sing like Hank. He was better after a few beers.


My dad liked Hank too.


----------



## dobielvr (Aug 1, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> *Love* this... one of my all time favorites. It's on my Favorite Oldies playlist which I play often while I'm doing chores. Love the leader's voice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that!
Makes you want to get up and dance


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 1, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> Love that!
> Makes you want to get up and dance


So glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Bretrick (Aug 2, 2022)

Burl Ives Where have all the Flowers Gone​This is a beautiful but sad song.​Written over 65 years ago it tells of the sadness of war and all those who die in the folly of wars.
Men (Fathers, Grandfathers, Brothers, Uncles, Nephews) fight and die in wars, their girls pick the flowers to cover the graves, "Where have all the flowers gone"?
Burl Ives is one of my favourite singers.


----------



## Bretrick (Aug 2, 2022)

Bobby Darin - Dream Lover 1959​Parents loved Bobby Darin, his songs were wholesome, he was clean cut and every mother would love for their daughters to marry a "Bobby Darin"
Bobby found his "Dream Lover" a year after this song was released - actress Sandra Lee.
Bobby Darin died of heart failure age 37. He had a weak heart because of recurring bouts of Rheumatic Fever from the age of 8.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Aug 2, 2022)

Lena Horne - Where or When (Words and Music 1948)​


----------



## oldman (Aug 2, 2022)

Patricia said:


> My dad liked Hank too.


Did he ever try yodeling like Hank? My dad would and he was not very good, but like I said, he got better after a few beers. My mom would keep an eye on dad as to how much he would drink at home. I think she cut him off after four beers.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## oldman (Aug 2, 2022)

oldman said:


>


Randy is still struggling to make a comeback. He has been on a mini tour and has released a new song, “Fools Love Affair.” I hope that he gets well enough to release a few more songs before he retires, but he has to do what’s best for him.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Jackie23 (Aug 2, 2022)

Loved The Drifters....


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 2, 2022)

These 3 songs bring back wonderful memories to me.


----------



## Jackie23 (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Bretrick (Aug 2, 2022)

One of the most beautiful songs written by the Bee Gees
Bee Gees American TV debut on Ed Sullivan show - March 17, 1968
Vincent Melouney - white pants. Colin Petersen on drums.
*Words - Bee Gees 1968




*


----------



## Bella (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## BobB (Aug 2, 2022)

Sam Cooke
Having A Party


----------



## Bella (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Patricia (Aug 2, 2022)

oldman said:


> Did he ever try yodeling like Hank? My dad would and he was not very good, but like I said, he got better after a few beers. My mom would keep an eye on dad as to how much he would drink at home. I think she cut him off after four beers.


My dad had a good singing voice, and he could play tunes on the piano by ear. I remember him yodeling a little in the early years. He had an appreciation for all kinds of music.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 3, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> Bobby Darin - Dream Lover 1959​Parents loved Bobby Darin, his songs were wholesome, he was clean cut and every mother would love for their daughters to marry a "Bobby Darin"
> Bobby found his "Dream Lover" a year after this song was released - actress Sandra Lee.
> Bobby Darin died of heart failure age 37. He had a weak heart because of recurring bouts of Rheumatic Fever from the age of 8.


I liked him so much...loved his smile. He died way too soon. R.I.P. Bobby.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 3, 2022)

I love the words to this song, how he sings/says them and the thumping beat. What happens to Big Jim never fails to make me think "DAMN!!" Jim Croce is another one who was gone way too soon. @Bretrick @Paco Dennis @Pinky @dseag2


----------



## oldman (Aug 3, 2022)

Patricia said:


> My dad had a good singing voice, and he could play tunes on the piano by ear. I remember him yodeling a little in the early years. He had an appreciation for all kinds of music.


I wonder if we are related? My dad was also a good singer, just not good at being an impersonator. And, my Dad also played a variety of instruments, most by ear. I was surprised at how well he could “pick, not strum” the banjo and fiddle, which is my favorite instrument, but I haven’t picked up my fiddle in years. The kids will often urge me to get it out because my son and oldest grandson like country music, but I know I will stumble through trying to play something like Rocky Top. Maybe I could still play Blue Moon of Kentucky, which is much slower,  and doesn’t involve a lot of different licks and if I had the music in front of me. I just don’t want to look foolish.


----------



## Patricia (Aug 3, 2022)

oldman said:


> I wonder if we are related? My dad was also a good singer, just not good at being an impersonator. And, my Dad also played a variety of instruments, most by ear. I was surprised at how well he could “pick, not strum” the banjo and fiddle, which is my favorite instrument, but I haven’t picked up my fiddle in years. The kids will often urge me to get it out because my son and oldest grandson like country music, but I know I will stumble through trying to play something like Rocky Top. Maybe I could still play Blue Moon of Kentucky, which is much slower,  and doesn’t involve a lot of different licks and if I had the music in front of me. I just don’t want to look foolish.


Well, I think you should. The more you play and practice the better. Your family will remember if you play music. My dad didn't impersonate, he just sang and played the piano by ear his way. The yodel was earlier years a few times, as if he just wanted to show he could do it. I don't remember him yodeling while playing the piano. My dad enjoyed all kinds of music. He seemed to have an appreciation for Hank Williams song writing ability, but he enjoyed a wide range of music.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## oldman (Aug 3, 2022)

I like “Hey, Good Lookin’’ and “I’m So Lonesome I could cry.” BJ Thomas also sang the song and it was a hit for him.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## BobB (Aug 3, 2022)

Buddy Holly
Oh Boy


----------



## Bella (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Aug 3, 2022)

I_ love _this performance by Connie Francis.


----------



## Bella (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Patek24 (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Patek24 (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Patek24 (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## mrstime (Aug 3, 2022)

When I was a very little girl I used to go out on the balcony and serenade the neighborhood by singing I'm Forever Blowing Bubbles .


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## BobB (Aug 4, 2022)

The Beach Boys
I Can Hear Music


----------



## Jackie23 (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## BobB (Aug 4, 2022)

The Marvelettes
Please Mr. Postman


----------



## Patek24 (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Patek24 (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Patek24 (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Patek24 (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Patek24 (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Aug 5, 2022)

Buddy was way ahead of his time.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## BobB (Aug 5, 2022)

Connie Francis
Lipstick On Your Collar


----------



## Bella (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Patek24 (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 6, 2022)

My dad was the manager of the Phoenix Symphony back in the 60's so my parents would often host a cocktail party for when a guest artist came to town to play with the symphony. I don't think I ever saw my mom every so excited as when Eddie Arnold came to play with the symphony. My dad wasn't jealous though because I think he had a "man crush" on Eddie Arnold


----------



## BobB (Aug 6, 2022)

Connie Francis
My Happiness


----------



## Patek24 (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 6, 2022)

Patek24 said:


>


Wow..Wow..WOW!!! I've never heard this before. It's *beautiful !* The production is so well done and it sounds great coming out of my small studio monitor speakers. Thank you for posting Patek24. @Pecos @Pinky @Bretrick @Paco Dennis @palides2021


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 6, 2022)

BobB said:


> The Marvelettes
> Please Mr. Postman


Mr. Postman was one of my favorites by the Marvelettes Bob. And...


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 6, 2022)

I was young and in love when this came out and Larry was on my mind whenever I heard this one. One of my favorites by Aretha.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Patek24 (Aug 6, 2022)

@OneEyedDiva


----------



## Robert59 (Aug 6, 2022)

Chicago Live El Paso 2019​


----------



## Robert59 (Aug 6, 2022)

Chicago - (1973) "Saturday in the Park" & "Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is?"​


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 6, 2022)

Another sweet, romantic one I loved. Sheila Ferguson was part of the group The Three Degrees.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 7, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


>


Funny you should post this by The Larks. I was trying to think of this song last night. Loved this by them; I believe it was the B side, perhaps to the video you posted.


----------



## Bella (Aug 7, 2022)

The video has seen better days but it sounds good!


----------



## Bella (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 9, 2022)

Patek24 said:


> @OneEyedDiva


Thank you for tagging me. You've really started something Patek!! I've listened to When It's Done about a hundred times since you posted it. I Clip Grab-bed it to save in my hard drive. I tried to purchase the track on iTunes (now Apple Music) and looks like they have a lot of his stuff but not the album that song is on. I'll have to purchase it on Amazon. Also I'm going to check as much of his other music as I can. BTW...he was very easy on the eyes! What a debonair, handsome man! I looked him up on Wikipedia. He was no joke! Can't believe he's been dead since 1981 ! I shared When It's Done with my BFF, a professional musician and musical director who has played for many famous people. She never heard that song and loves it. She validated my thought that he used modulation so smoothly that I wasn't sure at first. She remembers her favorite when she was young was his theme from The Good, Bad & Ugly. Thank you again for sharing his music with me


----------



## BobB (Aug 10, 2022)

Joni Mitchell
Both Sides Now


----------



## Pecos (Aug 10, 2022)

Steven Bishop "On and On"

On And On - YouTube

@OneEyedDiva


----------



## Patek24 (Aug 10, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Thank you for tagging me. You've really started something Patek!! I've listened to When It's Done about a hundred times since you posted it. I Clip Grab-bed it to save in my hard drive. I tried to purchase the track on iTunes (now Apple Music) and looks like they have a lot of his stuff but not the album that song is on. I'll have to purchase it on Amazon. Also I'm going to check as much of his other music as I can. BTW...he was very easy on the eyes! What a debonair, handsome man! I looked him up on Wikipedia. He was no joke! Can't believe he's been dead since 1981 ! I shared When It's Done with my BFF, a professional musician and musical director who has played for many famous people. She never heard that song and loves it. She validated my thought that he used modulation so smoothly that I wasn't sure at first. She remembers her favorite when she was young was his theme from The Good, Bad & Ugly. Thank you again for sharing his music with me


@OneEyedDiva Thank you for your message. I grew up with music being played daily in our household. Thanks to my Dad (RIP), I learned to appreciate many types of music. Hugo Montenegro’s music was a regular at our house, definitely a go-to for my Dad. I’m glad you enjoyed it like I do!


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 10, 2022)

MarkinPhx said:


>


Moonlight Serenade is a favourite to dance The Foxtrot to, another favourite Glenn Miller number, is quite surprising to some:





We could jive our socks off to that song.
(Look for the fellow with only one leg, using his crutch for the other.}


----------



## oldpop (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## BobB (Aug 12, 2022)

Ritchie Valens
Come On Lets Go


----------



## BobB (Aug 13, 2022)

The Everly Brothers
Bye Bye Love


----------



## Been There (Aug 13, 2022)

I sang this song to my high school sweetheart. After college, I came home for 10 days before reporting to NROTC where I spent 4 weeks. I was given another 10 days leave after graduation when I went home again. That's when I found out my GF was in the hospital with Hodgkin's Lymphoma. She was only allowed visitors that were family. That's all for now.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## BobB (Aug 15, 2022)

Bobby Lewis
Tossin And Turning


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 15, 2022)

One of my dad's favorite artists and whenever he listened to this he always seemed to get his Texan accent back..lol.


----------



## palides2021 (Aug 15, 2022)

MarkinPhx said:


> My dad was the manager of the Phoenix Symphony back in the 60's so my parents would often host a cocktail party for when a guest artist came to town to play with the symphony. I don't think I ever saw my mom every so excited as when Eddie Arnold came to play with the symphony. My dad wasn't jealous though because I think he had a "man crush" on Eddie Arnold
> 
> View attachment 233156


Just saw this and heard Eddie Arnold's song, @MarkinPhx! What an interesting story about your father and Eddie Arnold! I have played in orchestras (community), so I can relate when we had a guest artist appear. Is that your mother with Arnold in the photos? If so, she was a lovely lady.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 15, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> Just saw this and heard Eddie Arnold's song, @MarkinPhx! What an interesting story about your father and Eddie Arnold! I have played in orchestras (community), so I can relate when we had a guest artist appear. Is that your mother with Arnold in the photos? If so, she was a lovely lady.


Yes it is. She was very happy that night...lol.


----------



## palides2021 (Aug 15, 2022)

MarkinPhx said:


>


I love the Andrews Sisters! I collect their movies, too!


----------



## palides2021 (Aug 15, 2022)

The Andrews Sisters not only had good voices, but were entertaining to watch in the movies.


----------



## palides2021 (Aug 15, 2022)

Love Doris Day and her songs!


----------



## palides2021 (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## palides2021 (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Gary O' (Aug 15, 2022)

This has been playing in my shop for the last couple days

I'm almost sick of it.....almost


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## palides2021 (Aug 15, 2022)

Here's a 1958 song that I love -


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 15, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> Love Doris Day and her songs!


And it was featured in a great movie !


----------



## palides2021 (Aug 15, 2022)

This song is so powerful. We need to hear more of these songs with what is going on in the world. I remember singing 
it when I was young.


----------



## palides2021 (Aug 15, 2022)

Another one I used to sing when "I was young."


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 15, 2022)

When we were young my boyfriend would sing this to me, but he always got the words wrong, He would sing Bluer than velvet were your eyes instead of bluer than velvet was the night because I have blue eyes,


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Furryanimal (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## BobB (Aug 16, 2022)

Frankie Avalon
Bobby Socks To Stockings


----------



## oldpop (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## BobB (Aug 17, 2022)

The Temptations
My Girl


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## BobB (Aug 18, 2022)

Benny Goodman
Sing Sing Sing


----------



## Jackie23 (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2022)

I love this song...


----------



## BobB (Aug 19, 2022)

The Beach Boys And The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Sloop John B


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## BobB (Aug 20, 2022)

Patsy Cline
I Fall To Pieces


----------



## Bella (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## oldpop (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## BobB (Aug 21, 2022)

Elvis Presley
Peace In The Valley


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 22, 2022)

OOOPS!


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 22, 2022)

BobB said:


> Frankie Avalon
> Bobby Socks To Stockings


I loved Frankie, Fabian, and Bobby Rydell. Growing up they lived a few blocks away from me. They even got me to go to American bandstand with them. They were wonderful times spending time with them. Of course I couldn't let my school uniform show or the Nun's would have killed me.


----------



## BobB (Aug 22, 2022)

The Rascals
People Got To Be Free


----------



## BobB (Aug 22, 2022)

Gary Puckett
Lary Willpower


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 24, 2022)

This was my sister and her husband's favorite song.


----------



## BobB (Aug 24, 2022)

Dean Martin
Return To Me


----------



## dseag2 (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## dseag2 (Aug 24, 2022)

BobB said:


> Gary Puckett
> Lary Willpower


What an amazing voice Gary Puckett had!


----------



## BobB (Aug 24, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> What an amazing voice Gary Puckett had!


----------



## BobB (Aug 24, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> What an amazing voice Gary Puckett had!


I agree, Mr. Puckett was very talented.


----------



## dseag2 (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## BobB (Aug 25, 2022)

Frankie Ford
Sea Cruise


----------



## BobB (Aug 25, 2022)

Chuck Berry
Sweet Little Sixteen


----------



## Bella (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## BobB (Aug 26, 2022)

The Beach Boys
Barbara Ann


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Bretrick (Aug 26, 2022)

Written by Roy Orbison and Joe Melson in 1963
Roy Orbison - Blue Bayou​


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 26, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


>


This song now always reminds me of the movie. Creepy movie but I liked it.


----------



## Bella (Aug 26, 2022)

MarkinPhx said:


> *This song now always reminds me of the movie. Creepy movie but I liked it.*


I liked it, too. Creepy is right, lol!


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Patek24 (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## BobB (Aug 27, 2022)

The Beach Boys
Do It Again


----------



## BobB (Aug 27, 2022)

Barry Mann
Who Put the Bomp


----------



## Patek24 (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## BobB (Aug 29, 2022)

Creedence Clearwater Revival
Proud Mary


----------



## BobB (Aug 29, 2022)

Creedence Clearwater Revival
Down On The Corner


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Aug 29, 2022)

The Man I Love​


----------



## timoc (Aug 29, 2022)

Eydie Gorme - I Wanna Be Around​
*Sock it to them, Eydie*


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Jackie23 (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## BobB (Aug 30, 2022)

Lobo
Me And You And A Dog Named Boo


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## BobB (Aug 30, 2022)

Della Reese
Don't You Know


----------



## BobB (Aug 30, 2022)

The Diamonds
Little Darlin'


----------



## palides2021 (Aug 30, 2022)

BobB said:


> The Diamonds
> Little Darlin'


I've heard this before, but never saw the video until now, and it was quite funny.


----------



## Bella (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## BobB (Aug 31, 2022)

The Beach Boys
I Get Around


----------



## BobB (Aug 31, 2022)

The Beatles
Till There Was You


----------



## Furryanimal (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## Patek24 (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## BobB (Sep 1, 2022)

The Marvelettes
Beachwood 4 5789


----------



## BobB (Sep 1, 2022)

The Marvelettes
Playboy


----------



## timoc (Sep 2, 2022)

Perry Como Live - Don't Let The Stars Get In Your Eyes​


----------



## Jackie23 (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## BobB (Sep 2, 2022)

Chuck Berry
Sweet Little Sixteen


----------



## BobB (Sep 2, 2022)

Chuck Berry
Johnny B Goode


----------



## Bella (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## BobB (Sep 3, 2022)

Elvis Presley
Peace In The Valley


----------



## Knight (Sep 3, 2022)

The Platters
Smoke Gets in Your Eyes


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## BobB (Sep 5, 2022)

The Beatles 
Twist And Shout


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Patek24 (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## SandyR (Sep 8, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> These first two were the first songs I heard when my uncle was playing his 78s. I was about 4 years old and that's when I fell in love with music. I remember being so excited.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Patek24 (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 8, 2022)

BobB said:


> The Beach Boys
> Barbara Ann


My Hubby sings this to me all the time because it's my name.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## BobB (Sep 9, 2022)

Dodie Stevens 
Pink Shoelaces


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## dseag2 (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## dseag2 (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## dseag2 (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 13, 2022)

hollydolly said:


>


Wow HD..I think this one got by me! I don't remember it.
@BobBWakt a minute...there was an R rated version of The Marvelettes "Playboy"?! I noticed they added (clean) after the title.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Wow HD..I think this one got by me! I don't remember it.


really, I'm surprised Diva.. it was a  hit here in the UK..got to number 9 in '72...


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Sep 13, 2022)

Wave​


----------



## timoc (Sep 13, 2022)

Maurice Chevalier & Sophie Tucker Remember It Well​


----------



## timoc (Sep 13, 2022)

My Melancholy Baby​


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## BobB (Sep 14, 2022)

The Archies
Sugar Sugar


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 14, 2022)

BobB said:


> The Archies
> Sugar Sugar




When in high school,  I had to race home to watch American Bandstand after school  everyday!  
I loved Kenny Rossi and Arlene Sullivan - my favorite dancing couple on the show.


----------



## BobB (Sep 14, 2022)

The Everly Brothers
Till I kissed You


----------



## Frank Smith (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2022)

https://i.postimg.cc/Pr40HJnG/happy-birthday-black-ballloons.jpg


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Patek24 (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Patek24 (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Patek24 (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Frank Smith (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## Frank Smith (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## rasmusjc (Sep 24, 2022)

For some reason, our church choir won't sing this....


----------



## oldpop (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## Bretrick (Sep 25, 2022)

Sonny James - Young Love.​


----------



## Bretrick (Sep 25, 2022)

Lonely Boy - Paul Anka​


----------



## Bretrick (Sep 25, 2022)

The McGuire Sisters - Sugartime​


----------



## Bretrick (Sep 25, 2022)

Till I Waltz Again With You - Teresa Brewer​


----------



## Bretrick (Sep 25, 2022)

Steve Lawrence - Go Away Little Girl​


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Patek24 (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## DGM (Oct 8, 2022)

In Pittsburgh we had our own strange love of "oldies but goodies", dusty discs and Moldy Oldies.   A good example is Tommy James and Shondels, a garage band that played "Hanky Panky".  It was released, went nowhere but was a big hit in the Burgh.  I had it on a "Mad Mike's Moldy Oldies" album before someone in Pittsburgh realized it should be given another shot and produced it to be re-released where it soared up the charts. I always love instrumentals:  (114) Draggin' Waggin - The Triumphs - YouTube


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## oldpop (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Patek24 (Oct 14, 2022)

oldpop said:


>


Talking Book...one of Stevie's best albums, IMHO.






From the same album...definitely a favorite!


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Oct 24, 2022)

DGM said:


> In Pittsburgh we had our own strange love of "oldies but goodies", dusty discs and Moldy Oldies.   A good example is Tommy James and Shondels, a garage band that played "Hanky Panky".  It was released, went nowhere but was a big hit in the Burgh.  I had it on a "Mad Mike's Moldy Oldies" album before someone in Pittsburgh realized it should be given another shot and produced it to be re-released where it soared up the charts. I always love instrumentals:  (114) Draggin' Waggin - The Triumphs - YouTube


Did you know Tommy James is still doing concerts? I just saw an ad in an entertainment magazine I get once a month that he is appearing in Pennsylvania soon. I’ll see if I can find it. 
Tommy James Crimson & Clover


----------



## Been There (Oct 24, 2022)

I never knew that Jimmy Stokely died back in the 80’s from Hepatitis.


----------



## Been There (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## JaniceM (Oct 26, 2022)

Been There said:


> Did you know Tommy James is still doing concerts? I just saw an ad in an entertainment magazine I get once a month that he is appearing in Pennsylvania soon. I’ll see if I can find it.
> Tommy James Crimson & Clover


Did you know the story behind their song Mony Mony?


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## Frank Smith (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## DGM (Oct 29, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


>


Have you ever heard this rendition of Pretty Woman?  Roy Orbison - Oh, Pretty Woman (from Black & White Night) - YouTube


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 29, 2022)

DGM said:


> Have you ever heard this rendition of Pretty Woman?  Roy Orbison - Oh, Pretty Woman (from Black & White Night) - YouTube


No that was the first time. I loved it! I wonder who all those musicians were. It reminded me of playing on stage in cigarette smoke FILLED bars. 

He has one of the most unique and beautiful voices!


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## DGM (Nov 1, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> No that was the first time. I loved it! I wonder who all those musicians were. It reminded me of playing on stage in cigarette smoke FILLED bars.
> 
> He has one of the most unique and beautiful voices!


James Burton (Ricky Nelson and Elvis' guitar player).  Roy showed up at Graceland one morning.  He had written a song for Elvis. They wouldn't get him out of bed so Roy said "the heck with this, I'll do it myself":  "Only the Lonely".  When Elvis' was asked why he didn't cover it he replied "Once Roy has done a song nobody can do it any better".
Check out Chris Isaak (who I could listen to all day) covering some of Roy's songs.  Like Roy he has great voice range!


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Nov 1, 2022)

Rolling Stones, 1965 - SATISFACTION ( I can't get know)


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## BobB (Nov 1, 2022)

The Beach Boys
Do It Again


----------

